
“Display Widgets” WordPress Plugin (200,000+ Installs) Spam - namanyayg
https://www.wordfence.com/blog/2017/09/display-widgets-malware/
======
namanyayg
The follow up [1] identified "Mason Soiza" as a spammer/malware distributor
who did the same with many plugins on many sites for many years, and the
author did a great job tracking everything down.

\--

[1] [https://www.wordfence.com/blog/2017/09/man-behind-plugin-
spa...](https://www.wordfence.com/blog/2017/09/man-behind-plugin-spam-mason-
soiza/)

